# Informacion sobre motor pequeño de juguete



## JRELGATO (Jun 12, 2009)

Amigos del foro, necesito controlar la velocidad de un motor de un juguete de 6 o 9 Vdc por lo que ante tanta información necesito algo conciso y claro de ser posible con un micro o algún elemento electrónico, la regulación la deseo hacer con un pot o con una entrada analógica, gracias de antemano.


----------



## latino18hvm (Jun 12, 2009)

Puedes utilizar algún micro que tenga funciones con pwm y entradas analógicas....


----------



## alexus (Jun 12, 2009)

Un pwm con 555!


----------



## floid150293 (Ago 31, 2015)

Hola !

Tengo 4 motores de juguetes que me traje mi hermano de su hijo que rompio, bueno la cosa esque no veo por ningun lado alguna informacion tecnica.

Lo unico que llego a ver es D/V 5.9 y 4.0.. Entonces desearia saber que opinan ustedes o si hay una regla sobre cuanto voltaje deberia recibir y no quemarlo..

SALUDOS !!!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 1, 2015)

Hola.

Esos motorcitos me imagino que son como el de la imagen, no?







Esos podríamos decir que la alimentación "promedio" está entre 3 y 5V, pero puedes alimentarlo desde 1.5V hasta 12V según un documento que leí alguna vez (no era hoja técnica).

Para alimentarlo a 12V por ejemplo, lógicamente va a girar con mucha mayor velocidad, lo que puede dañarlo por calentamiento y deformación de la parte plástica del motor y las escobillas también serán destruidas, ya que son muy finas.

Si el motor trae algo así como un balero en la parte de plástico (justamente en el orificio del eje del rotor) ese sí puede soportar mayor voltaje ya que evitará la destrucción del motor por el calentamiento y deformación en la parte de plástico.

También debemos saber si es de alta velocidad, ya que estos no pueden alimentarse con voltajes altos porque los destruyes rápidamente (he experimentado mucho con los motorcitos). Estos motores por lo regular traen un tornillo sin fin para convertir su alta velocidad en torque, siempre y cuando los alimentes a un voltaje no tan alto.

Pero bueno, puedes alimentarlos con 5V con seguridad, mientras no lo quieras para "uso rudo" (manejo de cargas pesadas por ejemplo) porque le podrias acortar su vida útil.

Digamos que si los alimentas con alto voltaje, al ponerles una carga en su eje la corriente que los atraviesa es mucha y puedes quemarlos, al igual que la fuente de alimentación porque lo ve casi como un corto; por otro lado, si los dejas sin carga, por la velocidad de giro y fricción, terminarán destruidos también, claro, si lo haces de forma continua y no en forma intermitente.

Si los alimentas con bajo voltaje, puedes dejarlos con o sin carga, ya que están bajo menor estrés y trabajan en una zona segura, lo que permite alimentarlos de forma continua y ponerles cargas relativamente pesadas.

En mi caso a un motor de estos le puse un tornillo sin fin con corona alimentado a 3V y movía un peso de hasta 1Kg! pero si lo alimentaba con 12V por ejemplo bajo las mismas condiciones, el motor estallaba por el exceso de corriente que circulaba a través de él y el peso que manejaba.

En fin, deberías contarnos la aplicación en donde los quieres usar, ya que estos los veo casi como un transistor y su SOA 

 creo que me exageré con mi mensaje, espero no aburrirte 

Me olvidaba, hoja técnica, dudo que encuentres y menos de un modelo específico, ya que son fabricación china por lo regular y pues ya te imaginarás 

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2015)

Para saber la tensión del motor........ cuentas las pilas que lleva y eso ya te da una aproximación.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2015)

Como bien dice scooter los juguetes llevan pias, 1,2 o 4 muy raramente mas de eso, la mayoria son de entre 3 y 6V


----------



## floid150293 (Sep 1, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder.

Lamentablemente no cuento con los juguetes en donde estaban los motorcitos pues ya fueron tirados.

y pues no tengo un proyecto exacto en que lo pueda usar solo me entro curiosidad.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2015)

Probalos con 3 o 4,5V (digamos dos o tres pilas , o una batería de celular)


----------



## josue30iso (May 20, 2016)

Cuando los pedí, claramente ya usados no vinieron con etiqueta.  Error mío. Pero bueno, si alguien sabe los modelos y me pudieran facilitar el precio general en el mercado, se los agradecería mucho. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## dariote93 (Jun 30, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos, antetodo gracias por la atencion. 

Vereis estoy haciendo un proyecto el cual incluye en sus elementos dos motores DC normales, como los que llevan los coches de juguetes electricos de esos de los niños.


El caso esque mas adelante mi idea es comandarlso con drivers PWM pero mientras tanto me he limitado a enchufarlo directamente a una fuente de 12v para comprobar su funcionamiento y ahi es donde me he encontrado el problema.

Vereis en un principio probe a usar una fuente de una xbox360 enchufando directamente positvo +12 al motor y el otro borne a masa. El problema esque al encender el motor la fuente se apaga de repente y el motor solo llega a moverse medio segundo de golpe. Pensando que puede ser un problema de sobreintensidad he conseguido otra fuente de un PC ATX la cual tiene 30A en el rail de 12V asique no deberia de haber problema.

Pues bien tambien con esa fuente atx al encender el motor la fuente se apaga de golpe como si saltara la protección de sobreintensidad, y tengo que desenchufar y volver a enchufar.

¿Alguna idea de lo que puede ser ?¿ se me esta pasando algo por alto?

He visto especificaciones de motores similares en internet y no deberian de consumir mas de 1A y menos en vacio.

PD: La fuente ATX la tengo con todos los cables de 12V unidos y igual que todas las masas unidas entre si.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 30, 2016)

Prueba con una batería de coche a ver si es que está mal el motor
De todos modos en el arranque es normal que tenga un pico de corriente


----------



## dariote93 (Jun 30, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Prueba con una batería de coche a ver si es que está mal el motor
> De todos modos en el arranque es normal que tenga un pico de corriente



No dispongo ahora mismo de una bateria de 12V pero si que he probado con dos motores iguales y pasa exactamente lo mismo por eso descarto que sea el motor que este defectuoso


----------



## pilm (Jun 30, 2016)

Pon un diodo en antiparalelo en los terminales de la fuente (ánodo al negativo y cátodo al positivo). Veras como se corrige tu problema…


----------



## dariote93 (Jul 1, 2016)

pilm dijo:


> Pon un diodo en antiparalelo en los terminales de la fuente (ánodo al negativo y cátodo al positivo). Veras como se corrige tu problema…


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.Acabo de probarlo le he puesto un diodo en antiparalelo en los terminales del motor y sigue haciendo exactamente lo mismo, tanto con las dos fuentes que tengo como con los dos motores..

Alguna otra idea?


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 1, 2016)

Prueba continuidad entre las terminales, y luego entre terminales y carcasa. Si es posible ábrelo y comprueba que las escobillas tienen contacto con el conmutador (colector). Si todo esta bien, solda un capacitor cerámico de 0.1uF (100nF) entre las terminales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2016)

Si los motores son para 3 V y le estás metiendo 12 V  ?¿?¿


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 1, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si los motores son para 3 V y le estás metiendo 12 V  ?¿?¿



Jajajaja si eso es cierto, entonces retiro mi comentario . Pero así se aprende .


----------



## Dryan (Dic 30, 2016)

Cual es el maximo voltaje de estos motores?


Son estos...


----------



## joelcanelo (Feb 6, 2017)

Hola gente soy nuevo en esto de la electronica.. y necesito su ayuda.. yo tengo un motor de esos que se utilizan para los autitos de jug*u*ete y mi pregunta es.. Puedo ponerle algo para q*ue* el motor va*y*a mas lento? no quiero un circuito para regular el voltage .. para que se de*n* una idea de lo que quiero es como ponerle una resistencia a un led o*_*sea q*ue* le llege menos corriente... le puse una resistencia al motorcito pero no funciona.. habra algo que funcione como una resistencia para los motores pequeños? les agradeceria mucho su respuesta!! desde ya gracias! ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2017)

La única forma es bajando algo la tensión , si no anda es que la resistencia que agregaste es demasiado alta . . .  probá con díodos 1N4007  en serie . . .


----------



## josemaX (Feb 6, 2017)

También le puedes poner una caja reductora


----------



## elgriego (Feb 6, 2017)

josemaX dijo:


> También le puedes poner una caja reductora



 Eso seria lo ideal si no quiere perder torque.



Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 6, 2017)

Para no perder torque un pwm


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La única forma es bajando algo la tensión , si no anda es que la resistencia que agregaste es demasiado alta . . .  probá con díodos 1N4007  en serie . . .



 Sinceramente creo que es lo mejor, (hablando de facilidad) agregas tantos diodos 1N4001 a 1N4007 (los que encuentre) en serie y teniendo en cuenta la polaridad en el sentido que quiere hacer girar el motor... cada diodo le reduce 0.7V aproximadamente. 
Saludos!


----------



## joelcanelo (Feb 7, 2017)

Gracias a todos por responder.. ya lo resolví.. no se si es apropiado pero voy a poner 4 transistores pnp y npn en serie y se me redujo notablemente la velocidad, no se si lo que estoy haciendo es un daño al motor o a los transistores pero en fin funcionó, jajaja.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2017)

Podés poner un esquema de lo que hiciste para que nos quede más claro ?


----------



## jlaudio (Feb 7, 2017)

Los transistores estarán haciendo la función de los diodos???


----------



## Scooter (Feb 9, 2017)

¿Como se ponen transistores en serie?
Primera vez que oigo eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Supongo que a cada transistor le unís base con emisor y lo convertís en un díodo de potencia , luego varios en serie , así se emplea en alguno que otro Biass de amplificador

Aunque seguramente  @joelcanelo  haya usado una de las junturas cómo díodo y la tercer pata al aire . . .


----------



## felixmartin (Oct 6, 2017)

Como saber el voltaje que debo aplicar a un motor de corriente continua de los de juguetes


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Con cuantas pilas trabajaba?
Si llevaba 2 son 3V


----------



## Miguelitoav (Abr 16, 2020)

Moto de montar no  e deja mandar foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2020)

Primero de todo verifica que la batería cargue , esa es su primera falla !

[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 17, 2022)

Buenas tardes amigos. Tengo ya 2 carritos desarmados, para extraer los motores, ninguno de los 3 motores en total trae la descripcion, no se por qué el fabricante no lo pone. Necesito saber que voltage usa este motor. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2022)

¿ Con que voltaje andaba el carrito ?


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 17, 2022)

Dosmetros, un fuerte abrazo, cuanto tiempo hermano.!! El carrito, bueno, los dos carritos, andan con 3 baterias de 1.5V.
Pero tengo miedo que use esa alimentacion para las pcb y el voltage del motor sea otro. No existen las pcb.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2022)

Entonces serán de 3 V


----------



## zealot2 (Mar 27, 2022)

3er


Sr. Domo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esos motorcitos me imagino que son como el de la imagen, no?
> 
> ...





Sr. Domo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Esos motorcitos me imagino que son como el de la imagen, no?
> 
> ...


Muy buena informacion sobre los motores. Ya decidi alimentarlos con 5 V. Cuanto aproximadamente consumen? No puedo saberlo, mi metro analogo solo llega a 250mA. Y dio tremendo agujazo hasta atraz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2022)

zealot2 dijo:


> 3er
> 
> 
> 
> Muy buena informacion sobre los motores. Ya decidi alimentarlos con 5 V. Cuanto aproximadamente consumen? No puedo saberlo, mi metro analogo solo llega a 250mA. Y dio tremendo agujazo hasta atraz.


Realiza una medición *"Indirecta".*
Coloca una resistencia de *0,470 Ω (470 mΩ)* en serie entre la alimentación y el motor
Alimenta al motor y con tu multímero mide la tensión que aparece *sobre *la resistencia.
En base a esa tensión se puede calcular el consumo.


----------

